# Tremont Outdoor Resort



## Golden Mom

Has anyone been to Tremont Outdoor Resort in Townsend TN? I looked at their website: 
http://tremontcamp.com

It looks really nice. 
The reviews on "RVPark Reviews" were good also. 
However, would just like to have "outbackers" opinions.









Thanks!
Beth


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY

Chris and I have stayed there the first week of November for several years. We love it. The staff has always been great. The bath house is older -- but CLEAN. It has sites on the water. Sites are not large. Let me look at the map and I will get back with you on good sites.

Sheila


----------



## mswalt

Beth, I've never been there, but it looks like my kind of place. Full hookups, pool, and beautiful scenery. A resort rather than a campground.

Price isn't too bad, either.

Enjoy your stay.

Mark


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY

I'm back -- We were not able to go last year because my Dad was ill. Several changes have been made in the campground and they have new owners. We are going back this year in the spring and fall. We always try to get sites in the *A * section -- 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 36. They are our favorites. Do not get 3, 4, 32, or 34 for sure -- they are to close to other sites. We don't care for any of the 40 - 54 sites in the section. All others in that loop would be fine. I haven't seen the *C* Section since they made changes. It is a beautiful area, but I don't know if it has sewer or just a dump station. I don't think you would be disappointed with the campground at all. The area is beautiful. There is a great grocery store just down the road. Cades Cove is just about 7 miles down River Road. Have you ever been to Townsend and the Smokies before? When are you going???? Cades Cove is my favorite place -- one of God's most beautiful creations.

Sheila


----------



## Golden Mom

Thanks!

Yes, we have been to the Smokies several times.
Three years ago, we stayed at River Plantion in Seiverville. We really liked it there. 
We've also stayed at Yogi Bear in Gatlingburg. The owners are super, but the sites are so close together.
Also a long time ago when we were tent camping, we stayed another one close to Yogi (can't remember name of it), but it was bad. Had to pay for toilets and showers. We've also stayed at some cabins. I printed a map off. Since we have a dog, we prefer outer sites, where we aren't backed up to someone else. 
We just like to try new places - away from the hustle and bustle of things. We plan to go the last week in June.

BTW, did you go tubing while you were there? DD would love too, but I'm too chicken.









P.S. Yes, we've been to Cades Cove. It is beautiful. Last time we were there, we saw 5 bears. In fact, at one place, the rangers were tranquilizing one of them, so we saw them carry it out to their van. The rangers told us they had 12 hours to do their tests and would bring it back to be released. That was pretty cool to see. We also saw foxes, lots of deer and wild turkeys. 
Our mistake was not bringing a cooler of food and drink. We just about starved to death.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Townsend is our favorite place to stay in the Smokies because it truly is "the quiet side of the Smokies" and we would rather fly fish than shop! So we stay away from Gatlinburg if possible.
We've never camped at Tremont but have driven through it to get to a cabin we were staying in. I don't like that the campsites on the river are in the front of the campground, which means they are right next to the main road. No privacy at all.
But we have camped in Little River Village campground, with our old pop-up and it was very very nice. This campground also gets excellent ratings! We prefer to stay right on the river so it's much easier to wet a line and there's a little more privacy. Unless of course the kids are throwing rocks or playing in the water!







Then we drive into the park to fish.









We love the Smokies! That's where we got hitched


----------

